# David Shankle Sig: Dean DS7...



## twiztedchild (Apr 9, 2010)

I have no idea who this is and never heard of the group before but the lil demo video on the page is badass. 

its a USA model though.

Also didnt know if this was posted before either.

the specs:

USA DAVID SHANKLE
SIGNATURE DS7 

&#8226; Mahogany Top / Body 
&#8226; 25-1/2" Scale, 29 Fret 
&#8226; Last 9 Frets are Scalloped 
&#8226; Neck Thru Design 
&#8226; Ebony Fingerboard 
&#8226; Custom DSG Inlays 
&#8226; Mini Grover Tuners 
&#8226; Black Hardware 
&#8226; Kahler Trem. Bridge 
&#8226; EMG 707 Pickups 
&#8226; BTC Control on Neck Pickup Only 
&#8226; Available with and without DSG Logo 
&#8226; Finishes: Classic Black 

And Yes it DOES say 29 frets 

Dean Electric Guitars-Acoustic Guitars-Bass Guitars


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a bit.. OLD news... but still thanks for posting...  
...


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 9, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> This is a bit.. OLD news... but still thanks for posting...
> ...



well  I like it though was looking at the body before I knew it was a 29 fret thinking it was kinda small


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 9, 2010)

I've seen the guitar before, but who the hell is Dave Shankle?

The guitar is terrible, I suppose that's all that matters. It's terribly misproportioned, tiny body, massive, goofy looking headstock. The inlay is horrific too. Probably one of my least favourite guitars ever.

It's just too


----------



## maxident213 (Apr 9, 2010)

I try not to post negative comments about anybody's guitar, but holy shit that is one gigantic goddamn headstock. It looks redonkulous.

I can't stop laughing. 

edit: though the Kahler/29-fret/scalloped part is pretty cool.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 9, 2010)

The 29 fret thing is awesome. Too bad its a horrible looking piece of shit


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2010)

Dean has officially mastered the art of the "ugly-fanboi-only" signature guitar.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 9, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> tiny body, massive, goofy looking headstock.


hey, that's what you would expect from a metal looking dean, isn't it?


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 9, 2010)

The only cool ones in those pics are the testament one and the mustaine one. Everything else is shit. 

That signature model is a bit ridiculous, too. Whats with people and GIGANTIC inlays of their own band name? Does this dude have his head up his own ass? Ah. Fuck it. I guess thats what being in manowar will do to you.

BTW. Whats the point of having a neck pickup if it's basically on top of the bridge one?


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Apr 9, 2010)

deans are for the most part missing the mark pretty consisantly when it comes to aesthetics...fuck it though if you don't like what your dean has get a jack daniels sticker or maybe even keystone light and slap it on there and no one would even question that it came from the factory like that!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 9, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> The 29 fret thing is awesome. Too bad its a horrible looking piece of shit





I'd like it with the headstock and Inlay changed...but seriously.....what ARE Dean thinking 99% of the time?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 9, 2010)

Dean peddle tacky, guady guitars banged together in Korean factories for kids. The American made guitars are for adults with money and no taste, this has long been the remit of Dean inc.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 9, 2010)

I like it, screw the hating haters! 
Shame about the massive inlay


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2010)

drmosh said:


> Shame about the massive inlay





> Available with and without DSG Logo


----------



## drmosh (Apr 9, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Available with and without DSG Logo



I r dum


----------



## Joelan (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## JunkMan13013 (Apr 9, 2010)

Joelan that is the EXACT proportions that are needed.

personally, Its avalible without the dsg logo and its a 29 fret 7 string V.
Dean being on the headstock makes no differnce, its a USA, the imports DO have some problems which have let dean down (im from the dean forums originally so i have read and experinced first hand import tragadys) but the USA's are some of the best playing instruments out there.

I say this while also saying the dean design department needs a reshuffle because there are some astheticlly blind people there.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2010)

Joelan said:


>



Holy shit


----------



## Xherion (Apr 9, 2010)

^^^ LOL. Now that would neck dive like no other.


----------



## avenger (Apr 9, 2010)

The headstock is almost as big as the body! One day Dean will have a a guitar with the same size headstock and body. 

Then you could play it left or right handed!

>======<


----------



## xxxyyy (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't like the headstock... don't like the kahler.
Alse, the scale is too short, IMO, expecially for 29 frets. 
Everything else is pretty awesome.
I might ask Bernie Rico Jr a 29 frets Jekyll 727...(yeah, ok 729) 27 inch scale... with OFR.
That would be a gas killer guitar.

I need to understand a bit better scalloped fretboards... never tried one.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 9, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> I need to understand a bit better scalloped fretboards... never tried one.



What would you like to know?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 9, 2010)

Considering my GKG R729, this thing is bound never to be an option, definitely.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think i can dislike this guy anymore, it's impossible. He's guitar is hideous as fuck, his tone is terrible, his music is repetitive and he obviously spends more time on his eye brows and makeup then lady gaga.

at least its one more 7 string on the market, cuz the 7 string scene needs more options.


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 9, 2010)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> I don't think i can dislike this guy anymore, it's impossible. He's guitar is hideous as fuck, his tone is terrible, his music is repetitive and he obviously spends more time on his eye brows and makeup then lady gaga.


----------



## xxxyyy (Apr 9, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> What would you like to know?



All the fretboard should be scalloped? if not, why?
And from what fret it's a good idea to start the scalloping?
With a scalloped fretboard do I still need ultra big frets?
Thanks!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 9, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> All the fretboard should be scalloped? if not, why?
> And from what fret it's a good idea to start the scalloping?
> With a scalloped fretboard do I still need ultra big frets?
> Thanks!



Well, that guitar is scalloped from frets 22-29, Steve Vai's Ibanez Jems are scalloped only on frets 20-24. Kiko Loureiro's Edwards signature model was scalloped 12-24. Yngwie Malmsteen's strats are scalloped on every fret. There is no right or wrong place to start scalloping. When a guitar has only the top frets scalloped, its more than likely just to make it easier to bend higher notes where there is less of a gap for your fingers between the frets.

Big frets are helpful when scalloping. But using big frets, the scallop does not have to be as deep. Less wood is removed and theoretically the neck should be stronger and some would say it will sound better. The high frets allow you to really get your finger under the string for excellent control for vibrato. Using small frets would negate the effect of the scalloping, making it less effective.


----------



## jsousa (Apr 9, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dean has officially mastered the art of the "ugly-fanboi-only" signature guitar.



+1 for the most part


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 9, 2010)

avenger said:


> The headstock is almost as big as the body! One day Dean will have a a guitar with the same size headstock and body.
> 
> Then you could play it left or right handed!
> 
> >======<



dude...don't give them ideas, they've already got MAB as an endorser, that's bad enough


----------



## Anthony (Apr 9, 2010)

That video is terrible.


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 9, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2010)

The only thing I really don't like is the Kahler. The headstock doesn't bother me much, as long as there's no neck dive. Hell, I'm even fine with the black color and EMGs. 

Though, has anyone noticed Dean's signature artists are either:

A) Washed up Rockers and Metalers from decades past who have done little or nothing creative since their respective haydays.

B) Dead.

C) Emotionless speed demon, show off shredders.

or 

D) Endorsement hoppers. 



/Dean hate. Sorry, I just had too.


----------



## maxident213 (Apr 9, 2010)

I really don't get why Trey Azagthoth & Rob Barrett are on board with Dean. I guess David Vincent pitches a sweet endorsement deal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2010)

maxident213 said:


> I really don't get why Trey Azagthoth & Rob Barrett are on board with Dean. I guess David Vincent pitches a sweet endorsement deal.



The USA Dean stuff is actually pretty nice. If I had to guess I'd say that Dean is good at putting guitars in their artists hands (i.e. giving out freebies like it's going out of style).

I know the second the Micheal Amott left ESP he had a small fleet of Dean V's for the Carcass tour.

All that being said I'd buy one of these TODAY:





As ugly as it is.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 9, 2010)

maxident213 said:


> I really don't get why Trey Azagthoth & Rob Barrett are on board with Dean. I guess David Vincent pitches a sweet endorsement deal.



I'm pretty sure Trey doesn't actually have an endorsement from any company. He just uses shit from everywhere, and makes random companies build him cool looking guitars. He even used hamer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I'm pretty sure Trey doesn't actually have an endorsement from any company. He just uses shit from everywhere, and makes random companies build him cool looking guitars. He even used hamer.



He's been rocking those guitars I posted above for a while now, even posing for press photos with them. Also, he listed on his MySpace that him and Dean "worked out a deal".


----------



## Valserp (Apr 9, 2010)

Man, I LOVE the shit out of V shapes, but this thing needs to be destroyed 

Also: The Mustaine VMNT with the Angel of Deth graphics is cool... I actually considered buying one, but I bought my first 7 instead


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 9, 2010)

Valserp said:


> Man, I LOVE the shit out of V shapes, but this thing needs to be destroyed



We need to throw it into Mount Doom, but instead of Sauron, it's Elliot from dean guitars.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 9, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The USA Dean stuff is actually pretty nice. If I had to guess I'd say that Dean is good at putting guitars in their artists hands (i.e. giving out freebies like it's going out of style).
> 
> I know the second the Micheal Amott left ESP he had a small fleet of Dean V's for the Carcass tour.
> 
> ...


 

If you buy one of those, I'll buy the Red Michael Ammot V and the Schenker brothers V.... which I still stand as two of the ugliest most screwed up V guitars ever made.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> If you buy one of those, I'll buy the Red Michael Ammot V and the Schenker brothers V.... which I still stand as two of the ugliest most screwed up V guitars ever made.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 10, 2010)

Those have to be (almost) the most retarded inlays I've ever seen


----------



## 4jfor (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh no, I started playing one of this guys songs on myspace, closed the windows and its been going for another minute or so, and still going, this is so painful.

The guitars kinda lame, but my only real issue is the headstock being so big and obnoxious the guitar is symmetrical. With an inline it wouldn't be so bad, I think the Dean inlines look quite cool actually.


----------



## CloudAC (Apr 10, 2010)

headstock is way too big, makes the body look tiny!


----------



## Necris (Apr 10, 2010)

It's almost comforting to know that in a world changing so rapidly every day Dean have stood their ground, given the middle finger to progress, and are still making ugly guitars.


----------



## Salas (Apr 13, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Those have to be (almost) the most retarded inlays I've ever seen


 
You need to see the Dean Cadi-Kill!


----------



## behemoth91 (Apr 13, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only thing I really don't like is the Kahler. The headstock doesn't bother me much, as long as there's no neck dive. Hell, I'm even fine with the black color and EMGs.
> 
> Though, has anyone noticed Dean's signature artists are either:
> 
> ...


 your pretty much right, micheal ammot is currently the only person signed to dean that anyone gives a flying shit about. But i mean who can argue, hes micheal fucking ammot.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 13, 2010)

behemoth91 said:


> your pretty much right, micheal ammot is currently the only person signed to dean that anyone gives a flying shit about. But i mean who can argue, hes micheal fucking ammot.



Ammot is listed under "D" in that list


----------



## behemoth91 (Apr 13, 2010)

13point9 said:


> Ammot is listed under "D" in that list


your kinda right i guess. but hes still micheal fucking ammot


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 13, 2010)

Epic, Epic Fail....


This guy was the guitarist for quite possibly the most homoerotic looking metal band ever: Manowar.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 13, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> Epic, Epic Fail....
> 
> 
> This guy was the guitarist for quite possibly the most homoerotic looking metal band ever: Manowar.



"Homoerotic? Us?! What the hell are you talking about?"






"Hey you gaith, Pthil Anthelmo just turned up!"


----------



## Shawn (Apr 13, 2010)

Joelan said:


>



 That's great.


----------



## KahlerPlayer (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm good friends with David Shankle "i am editing his upcoming guitar dvd's"
You contact dean via the website, you don't have to have the DSG fret inlays. Also headstock can be changed to a SEVEN IN LINE if its to much of a problem 
Personally i'd spend the money on my own custom 36 fret V


----------



## misingonestring (Jun 6, 2010)

ITT: Dean hate


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 6, 2010)

KahlerPlayer said:


> I'm good friends with David Shankle "i am editing his upcoming guitar dvd's"
> You contact dean via the website, you don't have to have the DSG fret inlays. Also headstock can be changed to a SEVEN IN LINE if its to much of a problem
> Personally i'd spend the money on my own custom 36 fret V



Did you bump two threads and start a third to pitch David at all?  

A word to the wise - Dean are well....reviled by most of the forum for various reasons and that inline 7 headstock would be the same as on the RC7? Just as bad on a V frankly ^^ 

Out of interest, how much would one pay for guitar customised to those specifications?


----------

